
Quantifying and canonicalizing the news - ngcom
We&#x27;ve made a prototype web service that quantifies news events. It actually helps measure the importance and impact of news events numerically.<p>You can assign an impact to any event.<p>Events are treated as canonical. You can thus assign multiple news sources to news events.<p>Try it at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newsgauge.com
======
r721
"Help" and "FAQ" links in footer are unreachable because of "infinite scroll"
(newly loaded links push them further down before one could click them).

